# 10 year old killed his mom because she didn't buy a VR set



## Marc_LFD (Dec 30, 2022)

What the fuck. So he murdered her, then the next day ordered it.

I read he'll do 60 years, but screw that, he should be locked for life. Poor woman didn't deserve to die. 

https://metro.co.uk/2022/12/29/wisc...-for-refusing-to-buy-him-vr-headset-18009276/

If that wasn't bad enough, they wanted to reduce the bail to $100:



I know Boomer politicians will eventually use this to blame video games as the cause of making people violent (it's what they always do).

RIP to this mother.


----------



## caki883 (Dec 30, 2022)

Only in usa lol


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 30, 2022)

caki883 said:


> Only in usa lol


Kinda.

In the U.K. there's the shocking horror story of two kids aged 10 (Jon Venables and another piece of shit) who murdered a little boy for fun, his name was James Bulger and he was only 2 years old.

Venables has been found with CP content and yet he'll be eligible to be set free and with a new identity while Bulger was denied to live his life.



Regardless of country, there are lunatics. We just don't recognize them because they don't look any different than "normal" people.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 30, 2022)

This is what happens when you spoil kids and don't discipline them.  There's an old saying "spare the rod and spoil the child", back in my day corporal punishment was around - if you stepped out of line in school, you'd be belted. If you stepped out of line at home, you'd be belted. Politicians shouldn't have interfered in the discipline side of things in either of those places, that's why a lot of todays kids are spoiled, entitled little brats & why there's so many socialist type twats in the western world.
This ten year old, needs to spend a good portion of life now being re-educated so that he doesn't go out and murder anyone else.

Proverbs 13:24

If politicians and people payed more attention to Leviticus 24:19-21, there'd be far less murders and crime.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Dec 30, 2022)

mrdude said:


> This is what happens when you spoil kids and don't discipline them.  There's an old saying "spare the rod and spoil the child", back in my day corporal punishment was around - if you stepped out of line in school, you'd be belted. If you stepped out of line at home, you'd be belted. Politicians shouldn't have interfered in the discipline side of things in either of those places, that's why a lot of todays kids are spoiled, entitled little brats & why there's so many socialist type twats in the western world.
> This ten year old, needs to spend a good portion of life now being re-educated so that he doesn't go out and murder anyone else.
> 
> Proverbs 13:24
> ...


This is one of the reasons I want to start a business where I just get to beat your kids for you.

It'd be something like Uncle Poosta's Fun Time Discipline Camp of Smiles. The premise is simple; a lot of parents do not want their kids to resent them for corporal punishment, nor to instill fear in a child of a specific parent, to be used as a threat to encourage better behavior (i.e.; "You just wait til your father gets home!").

Forget all that noise. You can just pay ME to thrash the crap out of your brats, and it's a job I can do with a smile. Hence the name (never said it was your kids who would be smiling).

I can't see a loser in this scenario. You get well-behaved kids who don't resent either parent. Society gets well-adjusted adults one day who understand that if they fuck up, they might catch an ass-whooping. I get the unbridled joy of beating the crap out of your awful kids, and I also get your money. Everything is legal and above-the-board. We'll offer benefits and childcare reimbursement. Room for advancement.

Everyone wins.

Who's with me? This is an easily franchisable idea. We could have one of these fun, happy places of learning and discovery in every major city, helping to foster in a new age of enlightenment, decency and respect. Smiles for everyone (mostly).


----------



## mrdude (Dec 30, 2022)

CraddaPoosta said:


> This is one of the reasons I want to start a business where I just get to beat your kids for you.


This was pretty much school when I went to it:



Instead of the cane we got the belt, first time I got it I was about 10 - for spitting in the playground. I got it mostly for fighting and being cheeky, you knew the teachers you were likely to get belted from so weren't as cheeky in their classrooms.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Dec 30, 2022)

mrdude said:


> This was pretty much school when I went to it:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of the cane we got the belt, first time I got it I was about 10 - for spitting in the playground. I got it mostly for fighting and being cheeky, you knew the teachers you were likely to get belted from so weren't as cheeky in their classrooms.



I distinctly remember most of my elementary school being terrified of our principal, because he kept a wooden paddle with holes in it hanging from the wall in his office. It was a well-worn paddle that had definitely plapped quite a few rapscallions smartly across the buttocks. That was a wonderful deterrent against misbehaving in class. 

And that's just if you did something bad enough to wind up in his office. The teachers were completely within their rights to slap your palms with a ruler, and several of them would take that same ruler to your backside if you acted up. 

No parent ever complained. Not one. 

I am 100% in support of corporal punishment. Not just for kids. I WISH we had flogging and caning as a means of punishment for adults in America. 

A decent public flogging would definitely be a deterrent against all of these pieces of shit looting stores in Buffalo during a blizzard, or in Minneapolis during widespread riots.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 30, 2022)

CraddaPoosta said:


> I am 100% in support of corporal punishment. Not just for kids. I WISH we had flogging and caning as a means of punishment for adults in America.
> 
> A decent public flogging would definitely be a deterrent against all of these pieces of shit looting stores in Buffalo during a blizzard, or in Minneapolis during widespread riots.


I'm for having chain gangs or local prisoners working at the side of busy highways - digging holes and smashing rocks, so people driving by could see them working hard for no money and would want to avoid prison at all costs. There would be no cushy time at all in prison if I had my way. Also I would be in favour of stocks in town centres so people could see who the criminals were and give them shit, mind you in America if you were put in stocks and left overnight, some pervert would try and bum you to death. As for the unemployed, any more than 3 months and you'd be put to work in the workhouse to earn your benefits - we'd see a lot less wasters and scroungers then.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Dec 30, 2022)

mrdude said:


> I'm for having chain gangs or local prisoners working at the side of busy highways - digging holes and smashing rocks, so people driving by could see them working hard for no money and would want to avoid prison at all costs. There would be no cushy time at all in prison if I had my way. Also I would be in favour of stocks in town centres so people could see who the criminals were and give them shit, mind you in America if you were put in stocks and left overnight, some pervert would try and bum you to death. As for the unemployed, any more than 3 months and you'd be put to work in the workhouse to earn your benefits - we'd see a lot less wasters and scroungers then.


This is one of the reasons I love former Sheriff Joe Arpaio so much. His Tent City was one of the best ideas to ever be executed.

People SHOULD fear the repercussions of their actions, if they harm other people, and if simple incarceration doesn't work, then I am completely cool with upping the ante.

Bread and water, no privileges, no comforts, hard labor and public scorn/shame. All of these are pretty much free, except the bread. I'm perfectly cool with prisoners receiving only two meals per day, all of them grey meat bologna sammiches and maybe an apple and a warm half-pint of milk.

No ecigs. No rec yard. No internet access for anyone, ever. Hard labor every day. Even better if it's performed in public. I would LOVE a stockade. 

Decent people would have nothing to fear. The only people who COULD get mad at this are the ones who support criminality, which, nine times out of ten in America, is tied to culture.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 30, 2022)

CraddaPoosta said:


> This is one of the reasons I love former Sheriff Joe Arpaio so much. His Tent City was one of the best ideas to ever be executed.
> 
> People SHOULD fear the repercussions of their actions, if they harm other people, and if simple incarceration doesn't work, then I am completely cool with upping the ante.
> 
> ...


I'd vote for a president or politicians that condoned this. I am an eye for an eye type of person. A thief that steals stuff, should pay back for everything they stole + the recompensate again for that value so they would pay back the cost+the value of the item and that would solve a lot of the theiving issues. If they are unable to pay fines with money, they pay with labour. If you kill someone, instant death as soon as you are convicted so the state doesn't need to pay to feed you. I'd make prisoners families pay for the upkeep of the prisoners, such as electric, food etc, so there was no cost to the tax payers. You'd soon see a drop in prison popultation. All prisoners currently incarcerated would need to pay back what they cost the state either in loss of benefits/fines or labour charges. Anyone causing damage to someone else's property would have their assets seized and sold to pay for the damage. I'd sort America out once and for all, any corrupt politicians would spend life in prison and their families wealth would be seized by the state. I'd also get rid of lobying politicians. Big pharma/globalsist companies would be banned from having offshore tax havens/loopholes to hide their money. They would pay the same tax as everyone else.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 31, 2022)

ther was a boy who only got imprisonment (at 13) for shooting his family (then again i remember the family practiced incest and they had evidence to support it) until he was 21 then released on probation how the hell can you justify locking up a 10 yr old for 60 years let alone charge him as an adult (think here the accused needs to be 13 minimum to allow consideration of adult charges he's only 10 i doubt he even understands what his actions caused fully (mental incompentence) still a family grieves but the chages don't fit the mental capacity of the accused


----------



## mrdude (Dec 31, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> ther was a boy who only got imprisonment (at 13) for shooting his family (then again i remember the family practiced incest and they had evidence to support it) until he was 21 then released on probation how the hell can you justify locking up a 10 yr old for 60 years let alone charge him as an adult (think here the accused needs to be 13 minimum to allow consideration of adult charges he's only 10 i doubt he even understands what his actions caused fully (mental incompentence) still a family grieves but the chages don't fit the mental capacity of the accused


The world will be a better place with him away from the public. Just think if this murderer was freed in 10 years or so and then someone's poor daughter unaware of his past ended up at the wrong end of one of his temper tantrums. Nope I feel zero pity for this cretin, some people are just born bad and he was one of them. RIP the mother, she should have been harder on him and maybe she'd still be alive and that boy wouldn't have ended up locked up for the rest of his prime years.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 31, 2022)

CraddaPoosta said:


> This is one of the reasons I love former Sheriff Joe Arpaio so much. His Tent City was one of the best ideas to ever be executed.
> 
> People SHOULD fear the repercussions of their actions, if they harm other people, and if simple incarceration doesn't work, then I am completely cool with upping the ante.
> 
> ...


Decent people end up in jail, too. Not all laws are reasonable and/or morally wrong, not all police follow the law, and sometimes people are just in the wrong place at the wrong time and end up wrongfully convicted.

Anyways, treating people like utter garbage has been shown to be highly ineffective at preventing reoffense. USA's rate of reoffense/recidivism is sky high, compare to for example Norway where criminals are treated like human beings and the focus is on rehabilitating rather than punishing, the rate of reoffense is much lower, one of the lowest in the world.
Watch this:


----------



## mrdude (Dec 31, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Anyways, treating people like utter garbage has been shown to be highly ineffective at preventing reoffense.


In Saudi Arabia, you can get your hand cut off for stealing, crime is dealt with harshly and there's relatively low crime in that country - especially for things like adultery which isn't considered a crime in the west. So it seems to me that if you deal harshly with criminals there's quite a detterant. If you kill murderers they aren't going to kill anyone else and if you have people are on the roads in chain gangs, people driving past watching them will see that and not want to be in the same position.

Consequences for your actions is the way to deal with crime, but the cosequences need to be harsher than the crime committed in my opinion, I am all for going medievil on some of these cretins going about nowadays, and I wouldn't shed a tear for any of the criminals getting the harsh treatment they deserve. You can bet for sure that the criminals don't give a damn about their victims or the lives they ruin.


----------



## wolf-snake (Dec 31, 2022)

This is why La Chancla is needed.


----------



## jordash25 (Dec 31, 2022)

wolf-snake said:


> This is why La Chancla is needed.


So simple, yet complex.  Lack of discipline is a key to the social climate we live in today.
Proverbs 13:24
Whoever spares the rod hates their children, but the one who loves their children is careful to discipline them.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Dec 31, 2022)

he must have thought he was in VR


----------



## ZeroT21 (Dec 31, 2022)

Humans are worse than animals at times, regardless of age


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 31, 2022)

Discipline has nothing to do with corporal punishment. Most people in most countries are not hit as punishment for wrongdoing, and they turn out OK. I was never hit as a child and I never murdered anyone.
It is most likely that the child was spoiled and given everything they wanted and couldn't emotionally handle being told they couldn’t have something because they had never been in that situation.
The elephant in the room though, why the hell did a ten year old have access to a gun? It’s weird that gun crime is higher in the country that has the most guns isn’t it, but we aren’t allowed to talk about that are we.


----------



## RAHelllord (Dec 31, 2022)

I love the christians practically masturbating each other off over how absolutely normal and well adjusted they are for wanting to physically hurt other people. Ain't no hate like christian love.

You boomers that got beaten in school and at home are some of the most hateful and resentful people on the planet, well behaved in public for optics but absolute garbage behind closed doors or to anyone who you believe is inferior to yourselves.

As for the actual topic, hope the kid gets a full psych evaluation, somehow I doubt the only problem the kid had was being spoiled by his mom. The other problem being why did the kid have access to a gun? Those should be kept safely away from children because even without intentional killings like this accidents can happen and it's better to avoid those by just not providing the opportunity for them.


----------



## J-Machine (Dec 31, 2022)

punishment models don't work end of story. plenty of scientific articles about that. as for saudi arabia... japan has less than 1/3 the crime rate of saudi arabia and they arent chopping hands off. it aint the prospect of punishment thats stopping those crimes

	Post automatically merged: Dec 31, 2022

also of note after researching this more: kid had serious mental health issues and everybody knew about it and was trying to help him. punishment won't fix this kid for sure and if he was spoiled it was to stop his violent behavior https://nypost.com/2022/12/02/boy-who-shot-mom-over-vr-headset-hears-voices-grandma-said/


----------



## Dungeonseeker (Dec 31, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Kinda.
> 
> In the U.K. there's the shocking horror story of two kids aged 10 (Jon Venables and another piece of shit) who murdered a little boy for fun, his name was James Bulger and he was only 2 years old.
> 
> ...




Not sure how these 2 things are even remotely related. Venables was a 10 year old who had grown up in an abusive family and has very obvious signs of mental trauma/disability (not that that's an excuse for what he did but its at least a reason). 

This is a spoilt little brat who killed his parent because he didn't get what he wanted.
Edit - Turns out this kid might of also had mental health issues too.

Its kinda like the difference between a patient with schizophrenia going out and killing someone versus a random guy doing the same, both are unacceptable but one has mitigating circumstances.

FTR Venables has been released with a new legally protected identity, breached it himself, been arrested again and AFAIK is once again back in prison.


----------



## ghjfdtg (Dec 31, 2022)

I'm surprised so few pointed it out but if you have to physically hurt your kids it only shows that you failed as a parent and you are trying to blame the kid for your own failure.


----------



## uhhh_adam (Dec 31, 2022)

well...I'm not having kids fuck all that


----------



## flo (Dec 31, 2022)

Just wanted to say i hope the media doesn't blame video games again . There will be news like " boy kills sister after playing violent VR game " but those people have mental issues to start with .


----------



## JackTheHorse (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 31, 2022)

flo said:


> Just wanted to say i hope the media doesn't blame video games again . There will be news like " boy kills sister after playing violent VR game " but those people have mental issues to start with .


He also had other "episodes" like harming a puppy.



People who start by harming and/or killing animals at a young age shows signs of becoming a serial killer.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 31, 2022)

That boy should be beaten to death by 60 VR headsets and 120 VR controllers thrown to his face.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Dec 31, 2022)

RAHelllord said:


> I love the christians practically masturbating each other off over how absolutely normal and well adjusted they are for wanting to physically hurt other people. Ain't no hate like christian love.
> 
> You boomers that got beaten in school and at home are some of the most hateful and resentful people on the planet, well behaved in public for optics but absolute garbage behind closed doors or to anyone who you believe is inferior to yourselves.
> 
> As for the actual topic, hope the kid gets a full psych evaluation, somehow I doubt the only problem the kid had was being spoiled by his mom. The other problem being why did the kid have access to a gun? Those should be kept safely away from children because even without intentional killings like this accidents can happen and it's better to avoid those by just not providing the opportunity for them.


I love the liberals auto-fellating themselves over how righteous and compassionate they are for wanting to protect criminals above the law-abiding citizenry, and then trying to bash you for wanting violent sociopaths to be held accountable and taken off of the streets. Ain't no mental disorder like liberalism. 

You Millennials and Gen Z'ers that got participation trophies for existing are some of the most hateful and ridiculous silly nannies on the planet. Poorly behaved in public, disregarding the optics, and still absolute garbage behind closed doors or to anyone that doesn't believe there are 56 genders and that black Americans are owed reparations for things that happened to people who died centuries ago. 

As for the actual topic, I hope the psychopath gets put in jail at least until he is 21 years old, and prevented from ever touching another firearm in his life. He should also be banned from ever going on the internet or using any gaming console that a VR headset could connect to. 

Thanks for playing.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 31, 2022)

RAHelllord said:


> I love the christians practically masturbating each other off over how absolutely normal and well adjusted they are for wanting to physically hurt other people. Ain't no hate like christian love.
> 
> You boomers that got beaten in school and at home are some of the most hateful and resentful people on the planet, well behaved in public for optics but absolute garbage behind closed doors or to anyone who you believe is inferior to yourselves.
> 
> As for the actual topic, hope the kid gets a full psych evaluation, somehow I doubt the only problem the kid had was being spoiled by his mom. The other problem being why did the kid have access to a gun? Those should be kept safely away from children because even without intentional killings like this accidents can happen and it's better to avoid those by just not providing the opportunity for them.


Why disrespect a religion so carelessly? That's uncalled for. You seem to have some hatred against Christianity and Christians taking your post into account.

As you may know, kids these days are spoiled and cell phones as well as tablets are used as their "babysitter" since the parent(s) are too busy or don't want to spend time with the kid(s), and then they have a shit behavior.  Had she controlled him this wouldn't have happened though it's also unfair to blame her since there's something rotten deep in him as he has had rage episodes and attacked a poor, innocent animal.

I grew up in the 90's playing NES, Genesis, OutRun on PC, going to parks with friends, but admittedly the 90's were safer than it is now so it's a bit of an unfair comparison. And now, kids are glued to their phones and tablets thanks to YouTube, TikTok, and parents allowing it.

He needs to be locked up for life and never be allowed outside ever again.


----------



## Dungeonseeker (Dec 31, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Why disrespect a religion so carelessly? That's uncalled for. You seem to have some hatred against Christianity and Christians taking your post into account.
> 
> As you may know, kids these days are spoiled and cell phones as well as tablets are used as their "babysitter" since the parent(s) are too busy or don't want to spend time with the kid(s), and then they have a shit behavior.  Had she controlled him this wouldn't have happened though it's also unfair to blame her since there's something rotten deep in him as he has had rage episodes and attacked a poor, innocent animal.
> 
> ...


Agree and disagree.

Its 100% a failure of the parents however its also a failure of the system. If this kid really did have mental health issues at such a young age then social services should have stepped in, Doctors should have stepped in and the child should have been dealt with preemptively.

We're supposed to have services in place to deal with this kind of stuff, unfortunately they usually won't/don't or can't get involved until it escalates to the point where its already too late which kinda makes them pointless and a waste of money.

What he needs is to be properly assessed and treated as per his requirements, institutionalisation is rarely the correct answer for severe mental health conditions and doubly so for such a young child. That treatment almost certainly does mean a pretty long stay in a secure facility but you gotta remember, its not exactly his fault his brain works differently to everyone elses and with the right treatment and time recovery is a possibility.

Had his needs been catered for correctly from the start then this probablywouldn't have happened at all. Throughout his life he must have seen various doctors and should have been in the educational system so someone somewhere should have raised a red flag (assuming his parents didn't).


----------



## Mythrandir (Dec 31, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Proverbs 13:24


I'm genuinely surprised that you would reference Scripture since your current avatar is an iconoclast of the Crucifixion of Christ, a contributory deathwork against Christianity.



RAHelllord said:


> I love the christians practically masturbating each other off over how absolutely normal and well adjusted they are for wanting to physically hurt other people. Ain't no hate like christian love.


This is a loaded rhetorical statement. You have defined Christian as anyone that desires physically harming others. You've also conflated the desire to harm with the desire to discipline. You then proceed to define any sort of Christian definition for love to be, in reality, hatred.

I will start by stating that I do believe that there is a line between abusive beating and disciplinary beating. An abusive beating occurs when the discipliner fails to holdback their strength with the intent to inflict harm. This usually results in fractured bones, lacerations, and also burns. I have even heard horror stories of children being starved by their parents as a form of discipline. Abuse is not exclusively physical beatings. Disciplinary beatings or spankings, from my experience, cause stinging red marks that go away within an hour (probably less, though it's been several years, maybe decades now, since I was last spanked and I do not have any children of my own). A lecture regarding the reason for the disciplinary action and involuntary solitary reflection may proceed and/or precede the beating. Involuntary solitary reflection immediately preceding the corporal discipline seemed to have a significant impact on my perception of the severity of the spanking. According to my parents, I would cry sooner with less force and less strikes in this scenario. The embarrassing humiliation of being spanked in public was also a deterrent while I was a child.

Discipline in general is required for individuals to acquire self control. It is very important that this begins in early childhood. I know a lot of people that work in public education and behavior problems are extremely high. Where there were maybe one or two frequent troublemakers in a graduating class of 80-90 students while I was in school, there's now 8-12 per graduation year in the same schools I previously attended. The cause is traced back to a lack of discipline at home, which is usually an indication of a dysfunctional mother-child and/or father-child relationship.

What is hate and love if the following Christian description of love, written by the Apostle Paul, is actually hate?


> "Love is patient and kind; love does not envy or boast; it is not arrogant or rude. It does not insist on its own way; it is not irritable or resentful; it does not rejoice at wrongdoing, but rejoices with the truth. Love bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things" (1 Cor. 13:4-7, ESV).





RAHelllord said:


> You boomers that got beaten in school and at home are some of the most hateful and resentful people on the planet, well behaved in public for optics but absolute garbage behind closed doors or to anyone who you believe is inferior to yourselves.


My grandparents are part of that "boomer" generation that were corporally punished at home and at school. They were and are not among the most hateful and resentful people I knew/know. The most hateful and resentful people that I know tend to come from broken family backgrounds usually missing the father and/or exposed to abuse, commonly from either the father, step-father, or boyfriend, and neglect. Exposure to frequent drug use, including marijuana, though most commonly alcohol, at home is another factor I've found in common with those individuals. There is also an utter lack of Christian discipleship in the household. Keep in mind that these are people that I've met in the real world, not the hyperreal meta-reality of the digital ether that I assume informs your perspective.



RAHelllord said:


> As for the actual topic, hope the kid gets a full psych evaluation, somehow I doubt the only problem the kid had was being spoiled by his mom. The other problem being why did the kid have access to a gun? Those should be kept safely away from children because even without intentional killings like this accidents can happen and it's better to avoid those by just not providing the opportunity for them.


I have noticed that there is a lack of mention of the father of the child. I'm assuming that there is no father in the picture, especially since statements exist from the sister, aunt, and grandmother. This family dysfunction would also be a significant factor to consider in this case study.


----------



## RAHelllord (Dec 31, 2022)

I like that I described a very specific suit and three separate people took offense that it fits them perfectly.


CraddaPoosta said:


> I love the liberals auto-fellating themselves over how righteous and compassionate they are for wanting to protect criminals above the law-abiding citizenry, and then trying to bash you for wanting violent sociopaths to be held accountable and taken off of the streets. Ain't no mental disorder like liberalism.
> 
> You Millennials and Gen Z'ers that got participation trophies for existing are some of the most hateful and ridiculous silly nannies on the planet. Poorly behaved in public, disregarding the optics, and still absolute garbage behind closed doors or to anyone that doesn't believe there are 56 genders and that black Americans are owed reparations for things that happened to people who died centuries ago.
> 
> ...


It is a pity that the irony of you copying what I said to twist it will be lost on you. But it is a trait of Christianity after all to take everything they can get from other religions and slap their own sticker on it.
Also not surprised you had to pepper in racism and transphobia there.

Nothing unexpected here.


Marc_LFD said:


> Why disrespect a religion so carelessly? That's uncalled for. You seem to have some hatred against Christianity and Christians taking your post into account.
> 
> As you may know, kids these days are spoiled and cell phones as well as tablets are used as their "babysitter" since the parent(s) are too busy or don't want to spend time with the kid(s), and then they have a shit behavior.  Had she controlled him this wouldn't have happened though it's also unfair to blame her since there's something rotten deep in him as he has had rage episodes and attacked a poor, innocent animal.
> 
> ...


I succinctly described a very specific type of person by their behavior, nothing more and nothing less. The fact that this type of person uses a certain religion to push for and validate their agenda is not disrespect on my part.

I also grew up with a gameboy in hand and were basically never without at least one of my electronic devices. And yet the only people I have physically or mentally hurt on purpose were bullies, either of my own person or someone else.
The "electronics bad" is the same cheap excuse as back in the day when you had people sit in front of the TV every waking hour. The problem is a lack of social interactions with other people at large and that parents are generally too overworked to be able to give those interactions to the kids, or have them able to get the kids together with other kids.

I hope the kid gets the help he needs, whether it'll be in prison or in a psychiatric center. If he can still grow into emotional maturity he's going to need that therapy once he's able to comprehend the full breadth of his actions on that day.


Mythrandir said:


> This is a loaded rhetorical statement. You have defined Christian as anyone that desires physically harming others. You've also conflated the desire to harm with the desire to discipline. You then proceed to define any sort of Christian definition for love to be, in reality, hatred.


Your first mistake was assuming it was a rhetorical statement, just because I didn't quote the specific people I described. But also I made it slightly broader than the specific individuals in this thread because individuals like what I described aren't exactly rare outside of it either.


Mythrandir said:


> I will start by stating that I do believe that there is a line between abusive beating and disciplinary beating. An abusive beating occurs when the discipliner fails to holdback their strength with the intent to inflict harm. This usually results in fractured bones, lacerations, and also burns. I have even heard horror stories of children being starved by their parents as a form of discipline. Abuse is not exclusively physical beatings. Disciplinary beatings or spankings, from my experience, cause stinging red marks that go away within an hour (probably less, though it's been several years, maybe decades now, since I was last spanked and I do not have any children of my own). A lecture regarding the reason for the disciplinary action and involuntary solitary reflection may proceed and/or precede the beating. Involuntary solitary reflection immediately preceding the corporal discipline seemed to have a significant impact on my perception of the severity of the spanking. According to my parents, I would cry sooner with less force and less strikes in this scenario. The embarrassing humiliation of being spanked in public was also a deterrent while I was a child.


There is no amount of beating that is not abusive, unless all involved parties consent to it. That has been settled science for over 60 years. Other disciplinary tactics like just taking away toys or denying rewards / treats until behavior improves are both more effective and less likely to cause lasting trauma.


Mythrandir said:


> Discipline in general is required for individuals to acquire self control. It is very important that this begins in early childhood. I know a lot of people that work in public education and behavior problems are extremely high. Where there were maybe one or two frequent troublemakers in a graduating class of 80-90 students while I was in school, there's now 8-12 per graduation year in the same schools I previously attended. The cause is traced back to a lack of discipline at home, which is usually an indication of a dysfunctional mother-child and/or father-child relationship.


The reason for that is that the work hours have exponentially increased since the days of yore, and particularly single parents often have to work 2 jobs or more, limiting their ability to spend time with the kids even more. Better pay, more PTO, and a shorter work week would drastically improve chances kids get in every aspect, not just in how well behaved they are.

There's also likely more effects at play, though, like the rise in CO2 lowering cognitive ability and development, both of which have already been observed in humans and are going to accelerate over the coming decades.


Mythrandir said:


> What is hate and love if the following Christian description of love, written by the Apostle Paul, is actually hate?


Lots of people can quote scripture but fail to follow it, in fact I believe there's at least one bible story about exactly that.


Mythrandir said:


> My grandparents are part of that "boomer" generation that were corporally punished at home and at school. They were and are not among the most hateful and resentful people I knew/know. The most hateful and resentful people that I know tend to come from broken family backgrounds usually missing the father and/or exposed to abuse, commonly from either the father, step-father, or boyfriend, and neglect. Exposure to frequent drug use, including marijuana, though most commonly alcohol, at home is another factor I've found in common with those individuals. There is also an utter lack of Christian discipleship in the household. Keep in mind that these are people that I've met in the real world, not the hyperreal meta-reality of the digital ether that I assume informs your perspective.
> 
> I have noticed that there is a lack of mention of the father of the child. I'm assuming that there is no father in the picture, especially since statements exist from the sister, aunt, and grandmother. This family dysfunction would also be a significant factor to consider in this case study.


And there's another one for the bingo card, no a missing father is not a driving force for misbehaving children, it's the reduction of human contact that is the problem. The father could easily be substituted by other adults (relatives, adult siblings, another mom, it doesn't matter) with absolutely no detriment to the child's upbringing. As said prior the main reason why children of single parents do worse than those with two parents in the picture is the lack of time that can be spend with the children, as well as that single parents generally have to work longer to make ends meet, those are absent even more than they would be if they had another partner to share the work load with.
None of that is conjecture, either, if you look at the numbers emotionally neglected children where both parents are present but simply don't interact with the kids have the same problems, while children of gay couples get the exact same benefits as kids with more traditional families at home.

Your attempt to tell me that only your perspective is valid because you have talked to people in real life is also slightly tainted by the fact that you forgot you're telling me all this online. Whichever part I pick of your text to be true invalidates the other.
Your experiences are certainly valid, though likely weren't exactly examined critically considering you're readily citing drugs as the reason for the dysfunction, when in most cases there are a consequence and only used as a form of escapism from abuse, trauma, or similar.
My own experiences offline paint a slightly different picture, a lot fewer christians in general and the ones that were "practicing" most often only did lip service. They preach one thing and then do another, but since they can ask for forgiveness it's okay that they aren't living up to the standards they proclaim to honor. As a result the kids of those people were generally far less happy than those of atheists, and even as adults these christian offspring have often trouble with being able to talk about their emotions, or just the general substance abuses so popular among neglected children.


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 31, 2022)

the most fair and cruel punishment for this kid is to use Samsung Gear VR for 10 years. It is like an eternity on hell, but worse.


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 31, 2022)

Well why not lock up problem kids until they're fixed?  Who's gonna pay for that?  Is money just gonna magically fall out of the ass of taxpayers without any pushback?  What's the alternative?  Should bad kids be put to death?  What's the point of this post, there's no effort to fix things, it's just yell at bad kid.


----------



## Dungeonseeker (Dec 31, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> the most fair and cruel punishment for this kid is to use Samsung Gear VR for 10 years. It is like an eternity on hell, but worse.


Or force him to spend the next 5 years in Horizon Worlds, exclusively and with no escape.


----------



## JackTheHorse (Jan 1, 2023)

yuyuyup said:


> Well why not lock up problem kids until they're fixed?  Who's gonna pay for that?  Is money just gonna magically fall out of the ass of taxpayers without any pushback?  What's the alternative?  Should bad kids be put to death?  What's the point of this post, there's no effort to fix things, it's just yell at bad kid.


He's definitely going to the nut house. His life is over like the one he took regardless.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jan 1, 2023)

To break up the christian circlejerk, it's actually just because the kid wasn't given proper treatment. Shit like this doesn't come out of nowhere.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jan 1, 2023)

Marc_LFD said:


> What the fuck. So he murdered her, then the next day ordered it.
> 
> I read he'll do 60 years, but screw that, he should be locked for life. Poor woman didn't deserve to die.
> 
> ...




gee id love to know how the person who suggested the bail reduction votes.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 1, 2023)

JackTheHorse said:


> He's definitely going to the nut house. His life is over like the one he took regardless.


it's more complicated than that.  He will get sentenced, perhaps institutionalized.  But it costs money to house people like that.  The system changed, here's the terrible reality of "deinstitutionalization" if you have the stomach for it (and I don't blame you if you don't, complicated problem) https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/asylums/special/excerpt.html


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 1, 2023)

Corporal punishment is a double-edged sword - it overwhelmingly produces immediate compliance in children, but it’s also associated with increased aggression, delinquency and anti-social/criminal behaviour in the child. There’s evidence to believe that it reduces IQ over time, and should the parent become reliant on it, it’s associated with domestic abuse. After all, if hitting the child produces immediate compliant behaviour, why rely on any other method? It’s a trap. The negative consequences outweigh the benefits in *most* scenarios.

https://www.apa.org/news/press/releases/2002/06/spanking

You have to think logically about what you’re doing. Using violence teaches the child that the argument of force is an effective way to achieve an objective, which is not a good lesson.

There are two camps out there - one that advocates the complete abolition of corporal punishment and one that vehemently believes it’s a good method of disciplining a child. Neither camp is really “correct” - in the gross majority of scenarios there are much better ways of disciplining a child, but there *are* scenarios is which corporal punishment would be warranted, however extreme and rare those scenarios are.

Overall, discipline enforcement is a mixture of positive and negative reinforcement, and physical violence sits on the absolute extreme end of negative reinforcement. It should not be the de facto method - you’re skipping a lot of steps if hitting a child is your first though. That being said, you cannot “negotiate” with a child that raises its hand at you.

There’s an order to every household, and the parent should always be at the top of that order, in control. Control is not to be confused with the use of force - that’s actually lack of control. There’s no strength in having a short temper, but there’s also no strength in letting a child waltz around like it’s the king of the castle. It is far better to be respected than it is to be feared, and there’s a myriad of paths to get there. The exact path will be different for every child and every family.


----------



## Mythrandir (Jan 1, 2023)

RAHelllord said:


> Your first mistake was assuming it was a rhetorical statement, just because I didn't quote the specific people I described. But also I made it slightly broader than the specific individuals in this thread because individuals like what I described aren't exactly rare outside of it either.


It fits the definition of a rhetorical statement. One example is your metaphor regarding masturbatory activity. Metaphor is a rhetorical device. I'm not sure how that is an assumption on my part since it is obvious that you did not mean that individuals are literally doing what you stated they were doing. What do you believe is a rhetorical statement if your audience is not supposed to infer such from your statement?



RAHelllord said:


> There is no amount of beating that is not abusive, unless all involved parties consent to it. That has been settled science for over 60 years. Other disciplinary tactics like just taking away toys or denying rewards / treats until behavior improves are both more effective and less likely to cause lasting trauma.


Are you sure? I was spanked and it was not abuse. Am I unique exception among those that have experienced corporal punishment? Also, if science were settled, we would still believe maggots are derived from spontaneous generation. The very essence of science is that it is never "settled." If it were, individuals like Johan Mendel (father of genetics), Anton van Leeuwenhoek (father of microbiology), and Joseph Lister (father of antiseptic surgery) would be remembered in infamy as science deniers today. The science was "settled" before their revolutionary discoveries.



RAHelllord said:


> The reason for that is that the work hours have exponentially increased since the days of yore, and particularly single parents often have to work 2 jobs or more, limiting their ability to spend time with the kids even more. Better pay, more PTO, and a shorter work week would drastically improve chances kids get in every aspect, not just in how well behaved they are.


What you are describing is a consequence of increased consumption. The demand for convenient goods and services has increased exponentially. This then causes an increased demand for labor to supply these conveniences. Better pay, increased PTO, and a shorter work week sounds great, though fails to address the issue driving labor demand, consumer consumption. I do not see any sort of quick fix since the solution would require a cultural shift in attitude regarding consumerism (not an easy task with aggressive and invasive commercial advertising). Providing such benefits would seem to only exasperate consumer demand for labor supply rather than decrease it since time away from work is typically utilized to consume goods and services.



RAHelllord said:


> Lots of people can quote scripture but fail to follow it, in fact I believe there's at least one bible story about exactly that.


Therefore Christian love is actually hate? You will need to elaborate your reasoning. As far as my lack of mind reading abilities are concerned, this is a non-sequitur.



RAHelllord said:


> And there's another one for the bingo card, no a missing father is not a driving force for misbehaving children, it's the reduction of human contact that is the problem. The father could easily be substituted by other adults (relatives, adult siblings, another mom, it doesn't matter) with absolutely no detriment to the child's upbringing. As said prior the main reason why children of single parents do worse than those with two parents in the picture is the lack of time that can be spend with the children, as well as that single parents generally have to work longer to make ends meet, those are absent even more than they would be if they had another partner to share the work load with.
> None of that is conjecture, either, if you look at the numbers emotionally neglected children where both parents are present but simply don't interact with the kids have the same problems, while children of gay couples get the exact same benefits as kids with more traditional families at home.


Okay, so what you are saying is that an absent father is not a contributing factor while single parenthood is a contributing factor. The problem with this line of reasoning is that the majority of single parent homes are missing the father, at least that is the case in my area. I am also aware of the fact that repeated behavior children in public schools tend to come from homes without the biological father, with a revolving door of live-in boyfriends or, an abusive and/or negligent father. Basically, these children lack a stable and safe male parental figure. I was blessed to have a father that suffered the tragedy of being raised without his own father, who passed away from cancer. This caused him to vow never to allow his children to go without their father. My area is not so progressive as to have a significant pool of same-sex parents to render such a factor as relevant in these observable cases. These are children and families that I actually interact with. They are not some anonymous, impersonal, ambiguous statistic in an academic publication I read online.



RAHelllord said:


> Your attempt to tell me that only your perspective is valid because you have talked to people in real life is also slightly tainted by the fact that you forgot you're telling me all this online. Whichever part I pick of your text to be true invalidates the other.


I am honestly unsure what you mean to say here. Do you mean that the fact that I claim that predominantly perceiving reality through the online lens causes a warped perception of reality has tainted that claim? If this is what you mean, please explain this phenomenon further since my reference to hyperreality was to express that my knowledge and experience on the subject is not chiefly online and that I suspect your own to be. If you disagree, please explain.



RAHelllord said:


> Your experiences are certainly valid, though likely weren't exactly examined critically considering you're readily citing drugs as the reason for the dysfunction, when in most cases there are a consequence and only used as a form of escapism from abuse, trauma, or similar.


Did I?


Mythrandir said:


> Exposure to frequent drug use, including marijuana, though most commonly alcohol, at home is another factor I've found in common with those individuals.


I thought that I was expressing that frequent drug use in the home is another factor I've found in common within the most hateful and resentful people that I know. You may read the context of the above excerpt again. I do not believe that I "cited drugs as the reason for the dysfunction." If you disagree, please explain why. It's also unclear as to what dysfunction you are referring to since there are two possibilities in this discussion, child behavior and adult hate and resentment.



RAHelllord said:


> My own experiences offline paint a slightly different picture, a lot fewer christians in general and the ones that were "practicing" most often only did lip service. They preach one thing and then do another, but since they can ask for forgiveness it's okay that they aren't living up to the standards they proclaim to honor. As a result the kids of those people were generally far less happy than those of atheists, and even as adults these christian offspring have often trouble with being able to talk about their emotions, or just the general substance abuses so popular among neglected children.


Hypocrisy is innately human. I can't really speak for others, but for myself it can be frustrating at times as the flesh and the reborn spirit war with one another.


> "For I do not understand my own actions. For I do not do what I want, but I do the very thing I hate. Now if I do what I do not want, I agree with the law, that it is good. So now it is no longer I who do it, but sin that dwells within me. For I know that nothing good dwells in me, that is, in my flesh. For I have the desire to do what is right, but not the ability to carry it out. For I do not do the good I want, but the evil I do not want is what I keep on doing. Now if I do what I do not want, it is no longer I who do it, but sin that dwells within me.
> 
> "So I find it to be a law that when I want to do right, evil lies close at hand. For I delight in the law of God, in my inner being, but I see in my members another law waging war against the law of my mind and making me captive to the law of sin that dwells in my members. Wretched man that I am! Who will deliver me from this body of death? Thanks be to God through Jesus Christ our Lord! So then, I myself serve the law of God with my mind, but with my flesh I serve the law of sin" (Rom. 7:15-25, ESV).


The context of the above Scripture is that the Apostle Paul is arguing that the purpose of the Law of Moses (Torah) is to inform us of our inherent unrighteousness, thus necessitating the coming of the Messianic Savior, that is Christ Jesus. I highly recommend reading the entire epistle, not just the above excerpt from the section labeled Chapter Seven. Paul presents a well formulated apology for his position, making it an enjoyable read.

As my signature expresses, we are to hate the sin and not the sinner. Whether other professing Christians practice that or not, I cannot control and will not attempt to control. I can only petition for repentance and point to Jesus Christ. I do ask that you resist the urge of using sinners to justify your hatred of Jesus Christ. Though He is wholly man, He is also wholly God.


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 1, 2023)

kids killing parent's over video games is sad. hell i was a little piss pot when i asked for a game and my mom said no. so i rammed my shopping cart in her ankle... she would not do anything for me for a while after even my own laundry... you should never hurt/kill you parent's there the one who gave birth to you.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Jan 1, 2023)

RAHelllord said:


> I like that I described a very specific suit and three separate people took offense that it fits them perfectly.
> 
> It is a pity that the irony of you copying what I said to twist it will be lost on you. But it is a trait of Christianity after all to take everything they can get from other religions and slap their own sticker on it.
> Also not surprised you had to pepper in racism and transphobia there.
> ...


Not a Christian, little boy. Not a Republican. Not a boomer. So that's three strikes against your flimsy little Strawman. 

Just because you get checked by multiple people doesn't mean you OFFENDED multiple people. It just means you presented a shitty argument and got slapped down by the entire room. 

Please find something more original than calling everyone who disagrees with you a racist, or of harboring a phobia. These words don't work at all. On anyone. Not sure what you were expecting, here. Probably not THIS outcome. 

Please sit down and shut up. You're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## RedColoredStars (Jan 1, 2023)

caki883 said:


> Only in usa lol



Yet here you are, making one of the most stupid comments I've seen today. Only in Germany I guess? I mean, do we need to bring up certain events that took place in Germany and not in the USA? Because we can certainly go there.


----------



## mrdude (Jan 1, 2023)

Foxi4 said:


> You have to think logically about what you’re doing. Using violence teaches the child that the argument of force is an effective way to achieve an objective, which is not a good lesson.


There's a reason we send Army's into war, because usually it's a last resort when talking doesn't work. violence works 100% to achieve your objective - it always has and it always will.

Let's face facts here: When you tell a child to do something repeatedly and they repeatedly ignore you, when you've exhausted other means such as telling them their grounded and they sneak out, took their toys away and they are still cheeky, you are left wtih little option but to inflict some quick pain - a cuff round the ear followed by a few tears is a sure fire way to teach a child that there will be repercussions for their actions. It's better they learn this lesson young because when they are older if they go out and annoy the wrong person they are likely to get more than a cuff around the ear, some people just won't put up with their crap and will give them a severe beating. Now some might not agree with this, but I grew up in a harder time in a reasonably harder environment than the youth of today grow up in and you knew certainly weren't cheeky to the school bully or the gangs that would have zero regrets about knocking your teeth out if you stepped out of line. These are human traits and always will be. If one of your American progressive youths/teens came to my town and tried to give a lecture about your prefered pronouns  or any of your woke ideaology to some of the local boys/girls around here, you would be laughed and and then be beaten up and nobody would want to hang around with you. It's best to instill respect and discipline at a young age, these are lessons evey kid should learn from the day they are able to understand things which benefits them in the long run.


----------



## CMDreamer (Jan 1, 2023)

When people come up with the decision that killing someone is a good idea, they're no longer a child. When they take action and actually kill someone (no matter the reason), justice must be enforced accordingly.

If the justice enforcement system doesn't take action and avoid their commendment, they're protecting someone that as an adult will believe wrong actions don't deserve a punishment.

USA's law enforcement system is rotten up to the roots. But wait, its not the only one in the world, sadly.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 1, 2023)

mrdude said:


> There's a reason we send Army's into war, because usually it's a last resort when talking doesn't work. violence works 100% to achieve your objective - it always has and it always will.


Not when the other side wins


----------



## RAHelllord (Jan 1, 2023)

Mythrandir said:


> It fits the definition of a rhetorical statement. One example is your metaphor regarding masturbatory activity. Metaphor is a rhetorical device. I'm not sure how that is an assumption on my part since it is obvious that you did not mean that individuals are literally doing what you stated they were doing. What do you believe is a rhetorical statement if your audience is not supposed to infer such from your statement?


You're still missing the forest for the trees. And quite frankly I don't have the desire to hold your hand through understanding the mockery.


Mythrandir said:


> Are you sure? I was spanked and it was not abuse. Am I unique exception among those that have experienced corporal punishment? Also, if science were settled, we would still believe maggots are derived from spontaneous generation. The very essence of science is that it is never "settled." If it were, individuals like Johan Mendel (father of genetics), Anton van Leeuwenhoek (father of microbiology), and Joseph Lister (father of antiseptic surgery) would be remembered in infamy as science deniers today. The science was "settled" before their revolutionary discoveries.


People going through abuse and rationalizing it away that it wasn't that bad is a very well known quirk of the human brain. The normalization of hitting children to raise them usually lands with people who have gone through it themselves. Like every other form of abuse, children growing up in an a family of alcoholics are also more likely to turn to alcoholism, for example.

And it's settled science in the sense that we have the actual research and data to reference, your example of maggots spawning from nothing is not comparable to modern science in any way, shape, or form. It was an early precursor built on conjecture and guesswork, modern science has actual rigorous standards to document, test, and verify results. The results of the current studies hold up to scrutiny and have been successfully repeated beyond any doubt.


Mythrandir said:


> What you are describing is a consequence of increased consumption. The demand for convenient goods and services has increased exponentially. This then causes an increased demand for labor to supply these conveniences. Better pay, increased PTO, and a shorter work week sounds great, though fails to address the issue driving labor demand, consumer consumption. I do not see any sort of quick fix since the solution would require a cultural shift in attitude regarding consumerism (not an easy task with aggressive and invasive commercial advertising). Providing such benefits would seem to only exasperate consumer demand for labor supply rather than decrease it since time away from work is typically utilized to consume goods and services.


Automation has increased productivity by orders of magnitude yet wages stagnate, work weeks get longer, and the only people profiting are the capital owners. There's a reason unions are getting demonized in the US and how the standard of living is higher in the EU, where we do have a lot of those things you people lost over the decades.


Mythrandir said:


> Therefore Christian love is actually hate? You will need to elaborate your reasoning. As far as my lack of mind reading abilities are concerned, this is a non-sequitur.


Here is the most succinct way I can explain this: when a Christian mom loves their gay child a lot and sends them to conversion therapy in the hopes to make the kid "good" in the eyes of their religion all they do is put more abuse onto the child and accomplish nothing but adding more trauma. This dichotomy between a perceived act of love and the actual effects being nothing but abuse is rampant amongst the more extreme branches of the Christian faith, and has been for a long time.

Yes, I am ignoring every other group of people being guilty of the same, as only one religion is relevant here, at this moment.


Mythrandir said:


> Okay, so what you are saying is that an absent father is not a contributing factor while single parenthood is a contributing factor. The problem with this line of reasoning is that the majority of single parent homes are missing the father, at least that is the case in my area. I am also aware of the fact that repeated behavior children in public schools tend to come from homes without the biological father, with a revolving door of live-in boyfriends or, an abusive and/or negligent father. Basically, these children lack a stable and safe male parental figure. I was blessed to have a father that suffered the tragedy of being raised without his own father, who passed away from cancer. This caused him to vow never to allow his children to go without their father. My area is not so progressive as to have a significant pool of same-sex parents to render such a factor as relevant in these observable cases. These are children and families that I actually interact with. They are not some anonymous, impersonal, ambiguous statistic in an academic publication I read online.


Everything you've just said is literally just agreeing with what I said. The fact that the missing parent in question is predominantly the father, from your experience, doesn't change that the outcome would have been nearly identical had it been the mother that's missing instead.
That was the entire point I was making, a parent missing is the problem, not specifically that it's the father that is missing.


Mythrandir said:


> I am honestly unsure what you mean to say here. Do you mean that the fact that I claim that predominantly perceiving reality through the online lens causes a warped perception of reality has tainted that claim? If this is what you mean, please explain this phenomenon further since my reference to hyperreality was to express that my knowledge and experience on the subject is not chiefly online and that I suspect your own to be. If you disagree, please explain.


Your presupposition that my own experience is online only in combination with you telling me such online was reason for me to call out the hypocrisy of your statement.


Mythrandir said:


> Did I?
> 
> I thought that I was expressing that frequent drug use in the home is another factor I've found in common within the most hateful and resentful people that I know. You may read the context of the above excerpt again. I do not believe that I "cited drugs as the reason for the dysfunction." If you disagree, please explain why. It's also unclear as to what dysfunction you are referring to since there are two possibilities in this discussion, child behavior and adult hate and resentment.


Children learn from the people around them, substance abuse that is observed by young children will often be mirrored once they get older, perpetuating the cycle. Often times this is combined with emotional neglect, leads to stunted emotional growth, which can then also lead to the cycle repeating with the next generation.
I'm also referring to both, they are linked and often progress from one during childhood to the other during adulthood.


Mythrandir said:


> Hypocrisy is innately human. I can't really speak for others, but for myself it can be frustrating at times as the flesh and the reborn spirit war with one another.
> 
> The context of the above Scripture is that the Apostle Paul is arguing that the purpose of the Law of Moses (Torah) is to inform us of our inherent unrighteousness, thus necessitating the coming of the Messianic Savior, that is Christ Jesus. I highly recommend reading the entire epistle, not just the above excerpt from the section labeled Chapter Seven. Paul presents a well formulated apology for his position, making it an enjoyable read.
> 
> As my signature expresses, we are to hate the sin and not the sinner. Whether other professing Christians practice that or not, I cannot control and will not attempt to control. I can only petition for repentance and point to Jesus Christ. I do ask that you resist the urge of using sinners to justify your hatred of Jesus Christ. Though He is wholly man, He is also wholly God.


I've got no problem with the carpenter that potentially lived a couple thousand years ago and had aspirations to make the world a better place, I do have a problem with his followers using that as a justification for a lot of suffering they afflict on the rest of the world.
I do not believe your religion, and that is the nicest way I can formulate that.


CraddaPoosta said:


> Not a Christian, little boy. Not a Republican. Not a boomer. So that's three strikes against your flimsy little Strawman.
> 
> Just because you get checked by multiple people doesn't mean you OFFENDED multiple people. It just means you presented a shitty argument and got slapped down by the entire room.
> 
> ...


I was expecting exactly what I got from the people I mocked, the fact you can't grasp this isn't my problem. You also ignored the actual point I was making in favor of your own strawma but that was to be expected as well.

I'm quite glad you think I'm embarrassing myself because everything you said in here is so unbelievably stupid and narrow-minded it's basically a work of art.
Just in case I actually need to spell this out for you in plain English so you can pick it up the third time around: Everything you've said in here is so far removed from how reality actually works it's genuinely impressive and I am glad I have next to nothing in common with you, or people like you.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jan 1, 2023)

Mythrandir said:


> snip


None of these words in this post have anything to do with this thread. A kid shot his mom over a VR headset because he showed signs of violence and psychopathy at an early age and wasn't institutionalized. The problems with this kid are nothing you can amend with discipline. Sometimes people are legit just fucked and need therapy and medication. Quit stroking yourself over such weak shit.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 1, 2023)

mrdude said:


> In Saudi Arabia, you can get your hand cut off for stealing, crime is dealt with harshly and there's relatively low crime in that country - especially for things like adultery which isn't considered a crime in the west. So it seems to me that if you deal harshly with criminals there's quite a detterant. If you kill murderers they aren't going to kill anyone else and if you have people are on the roads in chain gangs, people driving past watching them will see that and not want to be in the same position.
> 
> Consequences for your actions is the way to deal with crime, but the cosequences need to be harsher than the crime committed in my opinion, I am all for going medievil on some of these cretins going about nowadays, and I wouldn't shed a tear for any of the criminals getting the harsh treatment they deserve. You can bet for sure that the criminals don't give a damn about their victims or the lives they ruin.


i think UAE is messed up cause they behead people for jacking off or is that in Indonesia?


----------



## mrdude (Jan 1, 2023)

SG854 said:


> Not when the other side wins


You're being pedantic as well you know, violence works - the stronger more violent side wins.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 1, 2023



chrisrlink said:


> i think UAE is messed up cause they behead people for jacking off or is that in Indonesia?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capital_punishment_in_the_United_Arab_Emirates

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capital_punishment_in_Indonesia

You'll face the firing squad/beheading for certain crimes in those countries - not for spanking the monkey though.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 1, 2023)

also for reference...... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Age_of_criminal_responsibility#By_country UK where this crime is commited is 10 or 12 yrs old where children can be charged as adults US varies by state but federal crimes the age is 11 anything below those ages get pushed to juvie court (and less severe punishments of course) i do recall alot of gangs in the US enlist child enforcers due to this to commit murders and that,plus you wouldn't think (quickly enough) of a kid capping you in the skull at 6 or 7 years old now would you?


----------



## MariArch (Jan 1, 2023)

I'm going to guess that the mother was also horrible at parenting. I'm sorry, but 10 year olds don't think this way unless they live in a fucked up environment


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 1, 2023)

MariArch said:


> I'm going to guess that the mother was also horrible at parenting. I'm sorry, but 10 year olds don't think this way unless they live in a fucked up environment


they can if mental illness example bi polar type 2 (with agression) Plays a role though any senseble parent would institutionalize their children for previous incidences of harm (either to ones self or another)


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jan 1, 2023)

chrisrlink said:


> they can if mental illness example bi polar type 2 (with agression) Plays a role though any senseble parent would institutionalize their children for previous incidences of harm (either to ones self or another)


Yeah, like, the entire larp from the christian weirdos about "discipline" is pointless. The kid had symptoms that he'd do increasingly outlandish, awful things, and he went and did exactly that. The writing was on the wall and he should have been taken to treatment instantly.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 1, 2023)

mrdude said:


> You're being pedantic as well you know, violence works - the stronger more violent side wins.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 1, 2023
> 
> ...


Not being pandemic. It's the truth. 


Violence will not always 100% achieve your objective because there will likely be retaliation.


Two sides fight. Both sides want to 100% achieve their objective. Only one side will win and get that. 

Your logic is flawed in the real world.


----------



## mrdude (Jan 1, 2023)

SG854 said:


> Not being pandemic. It's the truth.
> 
> 
> Violence will not always 100% achieve your objective because there will likely be retaliation.
> ...


Russia Just invaded Ukraine, go and talk nicely to Vladimir Putin and see how it goes........ he will just laugh at you. You are being pedantic as well you know. If I wanted to take your stuff and I am 6'5" and extremely violent and you are 5'2" and a weak effiminate, I am going to take your stuff, end off conversation.

If a kid gets a slap from a parent now and again to teach them a lesson because they have been bad, this is not a bad thing, It's been done since the dawn of time and it's not just humans that do this, it's done throughout the animal kingdom. I suggest you study some animals as you seen to not have a clue about nature and will most likely bump your gums to the wrong person one day and end up being on the wrong side of someones fist. Then i'd like to see if you carried on waffling crap to the person that punched you - I doubt you would, but if you did you'd probably get hit even harder and keep getting hit until you learned to be quiet.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jan 1, 2023)

LainaGabranth said:


> To break up the christian circlejerk, it's actually just because the kid wasn't given proper treatment. Shit like this doesn't come out of nowhere.


 
why break it up?


----------



## SG854 (Jan 1, 2023)

mrdude said:


> If I wanted to take your stuff and I am 6'5" and extremely violent and you are 5'2" and a weak effiminate, I am going to take your stuff, end off conversation.


Size doesn't matter when nuclear bombs and guns exist


----------



## mrdude (Jan 2, 2023)

SG854 said:


> Size doesn't matter when nuclear bombs and guns exist


That's why Americans should never give up their guns, especially when they even the score for when a criminal is trying to break into your house or rape your wife. So now you are basically agreeing that guns are good. Well done, there's many that agree with you.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jan 2, 2023)

lolcatzuru said:


> why break it up?


Because it's all virtue signalling with nothing to actually say. Disciplining the child in this case legitimately would not have cured the mental illness that allowed him to morally justify to himself shooting his own mother over a VR headset.


----------



## SA1Y4N (Jan 2, 2023)

he could have mental health issues tbh


----------



## SG854 (Jan 2, 2023)

mrdude said:


> That's why Americans should never give up their guns, especially when they even the score for when a criminal is trying to break into your house or rape your wife. So now you are basically agreeing that guns are good. Well done, there's many that agree with you.


Was I ever against guns though? I have a few guns myself after someone broke into my home.

But beating the kid is not the answer. It's antiquated.


----------



## mrdude (Jan 2, 2023)

SG854 said:


> But beating the kid is not the answer. It's antiquated.


Giving someone a beating and a cuff around the ear are different things, The mother probably never disciplined the kid and now she's dead (with an extra hole in her face) and the kids future now looks bleak.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jan 2, 2023)

LainaGabranth said:


> Because it's all virtue signalling with nothing to actually say. Disciplining the child in this case legitimately would not have cured the mental illness that allowed him to morally justify to himself shooting his own mother over a VR headset.



whats wrong with the virtue it signals? certainly there are far less valuable virtues that not only are horribly flawed but those who choose not to signal them are treated as poorly as this child.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jan 2, 2023)

lolcatzuru said:


> whats wrong with the virtue it signals? certainly there are far less valuable virtues that not only are horribly flawed but those who choose not to signal them are treated as poorly as this child.


Because jerking off your irrelevant moral values that you only pretend to hold for status is embarrassing.


----------



## Asia81 (Jan 2, 2023)

Only in Ohio


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jan 2, 2023)

LainaGabranth said:


> Because jerking off your irrelevant moral values that you only pretend to hold for status is embarrassing.



have you submitted this to websters yet? i have a feeling they might put this down for " Irony"


----------



## mrdude (Jan 2, 2023)

SG854 said:


> Was I ever against guns though? I have a few guns myself after someone broke into my home.
> 
> But beating the kid is not the answer. It's antiquated.


You have a gun because you know that by inflicting violence or using the threat of shooting someone will most likely be a deterrent, therefore you are basically admitting whether you want to admit it or not that violence or the threat of violence works as a deterrent to bad behavior. Arguing otherwise is just arguing for the sake of it.


----------



## SonowRaevius (Jan 2, 2023)

Mental Illness is a hell of a thing even in younger people, and while it is good that it is becoming less taboo in the world to discuss and find solutions to it or at least prevent from causing issues, in some places it is just as taboo as it was nearly a century ago. 

Physical punishment also wouldn't have helped with this and might have, in fact, exacerbated the issue. Even studies have shown that corporal punishment overall leads to worse outcomes worldwide. 

Though I would say the worst and possibly most hilarious thing in this thread so far is the people going on about how it is good for the government agencies in Saudi Arabia and other countries to brutalize their citizens over petty theft and other minor crimes, but then turn around and say "we need guns to protect ourselves from our government".


----------



## Xzi (Jan 2, 2023)

"Spare the rod, spoil the child" is some out of touch, long outdated boomer shit.  Kid clearly has some serious mental health issues, and beating him likely would've only got the same result sooner.  Would be nice if this country actually started taking access to mental healthcare seriously instead of just using it as an excuse for why we can't have common sense gun control.


----------



## RAHelllord (Jan 2, 2023)

mrdude said:


> You have a gun because you know that by inflicting violence or using the threat of shooting someone will most likely be a deterrent, therefore you are basically admitting whether you want to admit it or not that violence or the threat of violence works as a deterrent to bad behavior. Arguing otherwise is just arguing for the sake of it.


You're right there definitely is no difference between self defense and owning tools to facilitate that, and beating your own child because you're too inept to raise them properly otherwise.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 2, 2023)

mrdude said:


> You have a gun because you know that by inflicting violence or using the threat of shooting someone will most likely be a deterrent, therefore you are basically admitting whether you want to admit it or not that violence or the threat of violence works as a deterrent to bad behavior. Arguing otherwise is just arguing for the sake of it.



Most robbers don't know I have a gun so there is 0 deterence.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 2, 2023



mrdude said:


> Giving someone a beating and a cuff around the ear are different things, The mother probably never disciplined the kid and now she's dead (with an extra hole in her face) and the kids future now looks bleak.


No normal kid will shoot their mom after not being disciplined over a vr headset. This isn't a lack of discipline this is something else.


----------



## mrdude (Jan 3, 2023)

SG854 said:


> No normal kid will shoot their mom after not being disciplined over a vr headset. This isn't a lack of discipline this is something else.


That's speculation on your part, the kid was likely never disciplined hence thinking that he would get his way by killing his mum. Hopefully he will now spend the rest of his days in jail or a mental institution as he is clearly not right in the head to be socialising with normal law abiding people. Maybe if his mum had disiplined him properly from a youger age he would have learned the difference between what is right and what is wrong - because if he didn't know, he wasn't taught. If he did know he was just an evil little shit, if he had mental problems - he should have been in a mental institution.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 3, 2023



SonowRaevius said:


> Mental Illness is a hell of a thing even in younger people, and while it is good that it is becoming less taboo in the world to discuss and find solutions to it or at least prevent from causing issues, in some places it is just as taboo as it was nearly a century ago.
> 
> Physical punishment also wouldn't have helped with this and might have, in fact, exacerbated the issue. Even studies have shown that corporal punishment overall leads to worse outcomes worldwide.
> 
> Though I would say the worst and possibly most hilarious thing in this thread so far is the people going on about how it is good for the government agencies in Saudi Arabia and other countries to brutalize their citizens over petty theft and other minor crimes, but then turn around and say "we need guns to protect ourselves from our government".


People have been using physical punshment since time began, and it's worked fine up until now so your logic is flawed.

In USA nearly every state can use it if they want as it's legal in private schools, and some states are re-intoducing physical punishments, because they know it works:

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/aug/25/missouri-school-district-reinstates-spanking

People are always looking for excuses, and blaming bad behavior on mental illness is just another excuse for an adult to use because they were too lazy to teach the kid the differences between right and wrong - children will always push boundaries to see what they can get away with, if they don't learn there are consequences to actions you end up with out of control youngsters turning into out of control adults, which is neither good for them or anyone else. That's why USA is in the state it is now and why you have so much crime and murders.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 3, 2023)

All for a novelty that sure is fun in short bursts, but is not going to replace traditional gaming, not anytime soon anyway.   Reads just as ridiculous if he had killed her for candy, or that one guy that actually killed his family so that he could throw a party.


----------



## smf (Jan 3, 2023)

mrdude said:


> In Saudi Arabia, you can get your hand cut off for stealing, crime is dealt with harshly and there's relatively low crime in that country - especially for things like adultery which isn't considered a crime in the west. So it seems to me that if you deal harshly with criminals there's quite a detterant.




	Post automatically merged: Jan 3, 2023



mrdude said:


> People have been using physical punshment since time began, and it's worked fine up until now so your logic is flawed.


What do you mean by "worked"?


----------



## Jamesgetit (Jan 3, 2023)

Only in ohio


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Jan 3, 2023)

Uncle Poosta's Fun Time Discipline Camp of Smiles is still on the table, folks.

Just throwing that out there.

#helpmehelpyou


----------



## Benja81 (Jan 3, 2023)

The poor kid (and poor mom RIP) has a mental disorder and I would imagine that even if the penalty for murder was being fired into the sun with a cannon, being chopped into 1,000 pieces, or being a resident of tent city in the desert would not have made a difference. Its the same reason normal minded people wouldn't shoot their mom even though the penalty is NOT one of those things. Do not get it twisted folks: yes we need tough laws to discourage the masses, but its not gonna stop crazy.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jan 3, 2023)

Benja81 said:


> The poor kid (and poor mom RIP) has a mental disorder and I would imagine that even if the penalty for murder was being fired into the sun with a cannon, being chopped into 1,000 pieces, or being a resident of tent city in the desert would not have made a difference. Its the same reason normal minded people wouldn't shoot their mom even though the penalty is NOT one of those things. Do not get it twisted folks: yes we need tough laws to discourage the masses, but its not gonna stop crazy.


This. You have to listen to the signs and do something about it. It's the only way.


----------



## KeeperCP1 (Jan 5, 2023)

excuse me he did *what?
THE F*CK?!????*

(i'm sorry i had to swear)


----------



## Aserl (Jan 5, 2023)

uhhh_adam said:


> well...I'm not having kids fuck all that


kids are so goddamn annoying
i say "[INSERT MY COSUINS NAME HERE] is why im never having children" to my uncle a lot
kids are cringe, teen supremacy


----------



## Benja81 (Jan 6, 2023)

Aserl said:


> kids are so goddamn annoying
> i say "[INSERT MY COSUINS NAME HERE] is why im never having children" to my uncle a lot
> kids are cringe, teen supremacy


For realz, I would NEVER ever be one of those..


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 6, 2023)

kinda off topic i lived with my cousin for a while and she had a kid.  boy he got me so mad i called him a little douche bag and my cousin was going fucking kill me and then shit hit the fan.

also i called him a little douche bag in cartmen's voice from that epsoide where he kill's justin bebier.


----------



## guily6669 (Jan 6, 2023)

mrdude said:


> This was pretty much school when I went to it:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of the cane we got the belt, first time I got it I was about 10 - for spitting in the playground. I got it mostly for fighting and being cheeky, you knew the teachers you were likely to get belted from so weren't as cheeky in their classrooms.



Haha I'm not that old but here at early 90s my first year of school was on a very old tiny school which was its last year before closing to go to the newer big school and on that old school teachers also did that which were forbidden on the newer school.

I started right away on 1st day took a few hard bangs with a damn huge thick old wood ruler in the hands and that made me learn the rules pretty fast 

On the newer school on like the 5th year we ruled the school over teachers, I wish it had rules like the older one so maybe I'd have paid more attention cause I didn't care a single bit even though I finished high school 12th year here, I wish I could go back in time so I wouldn't break the school flowers, turn tables upsidedown...  (Thought I never did anything super bad either cause I had good rules at home).


----------



## Guacaholey (Jan 6, 2023)

mrdude said:


> In Saudi Arabia, you can get your hand cut off for stealing, crime is dealt with harshly and there's relatively low crime in that country - especially for things like adultery which isn't considered a crime in the west. So it seems to me that if you deal harshly with criminals there's quite a detterant. If you kill murderers they aren't going to kill anyone else and if you have people are on the roads in chain gangs, people driving past watching them will see that and not want to be in the same position.
> 
> Consequences for your actions is the way to deal with crime, but the cosequences need to be harsher than the crime committed in my opinion, I am all for going medievil on some of these cretins going about nowadays, and I wouldn't shed a tear for any of the criminals getting the harsh treatment they deserve. You can bet for sure that the criminals don't give a damn about their victims or the lives they ruin.


Yes let's turn other countries into shit holes where people are oppressed like Saudi Arabia.


----------



## uhhh_adam (Jan 7, 2023)

Aserl said:


> kids are so goddamn annoying
> i say "[INSERT MY COSUINS NAME HERE] is why im never having children" to my uncle a lot
> kids are cringe, teen supremacy


For me it's seeing their moms evolve from happy party-going drinkers to pissed off moms devoid of life. They weren't ready for all that Fortnite/Minecraft/Roblox madness  they used to think I was weird for playing games, now all their kids want to see me the most lmao


----------



## caki883 (Sunday at 6:15 PM)

RedColoredStars said:


> Yet here you are, making one of the most stupid comments I've seen today. Only in Germany I guess? I mean, do we need to bring up certain events that took place in Germany and not in the USA? Because we can certainly go there.


Usa has 50 times more


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sunday at 6:17 PM)

No 6 year old shot his teacher thread?


----------



## RedColoredStars (Thursday at 7:15 PM)

caki883 said:


> Usa has 50 times more



Jesus christ. Talk about moving the goal posts instead of simply admitting your outright hypocrisy. Sounds like an American needs to school a German on their own history. How fucking sad is that?


----------



## caki883 (Yesterday at 8:01 PM)

RedColoredStars said:


> Jesus christ. Talk about moving the goal posts instead of simply admitting your outright hypocrisy. Sounds like an American needs to school a German on their own history. How fucking sad is that?


I am not german  
And how many Slave black ppl did usa kill ? And Iraq , Iran, Afghanistan, Vietnam, Libya, Indians, and many many more .
Just read about "The American Genocide of the Indians" and see the number 
US Has Been at war 225 out of 243 years since 1776 so you are the last who has something to say.


----------

